# Super X 2 question...



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Guys..need some help...

Purchased a new to me X 2 this past fall. Hunted it probably 10-15 times running 8-10 boxes of shells through it (including the Mizzou snow goose hunt). I really like the gun..but I am having some re-occurring issues that I need to try to solve.

1. First hunt in late October I pull up on a flock of mallards and pull the trigger...click...nothing. Primer got hit..but obviously not hard enough. Safely unloaded the gun, re-loaded the same shell...pointed in a safe direction...pulled trigger...BOOM. Gun fired flawlessly the rest of the day. This has since happened again on more than one occasion, most recently when I was patterning prior to the snow goose trip, as well as during the snow goose trip.

2. I also have an issue with cycling. Not until mid-November did I have this problem, but occasionally the gun will not cycle. It is not always the same issue..sometimes the bolt is open, sometimes it cycles but will not shut completely, and sometimes it will cycle but not load the next shell. 

The gun has been stripped and cleaned, with the exception of the stock spring being pulled. I use a light coat of Rem Oil after cleaning. I have followed the owner's manual for cleaning recommendations. 

I primarily shoot Black Cloud 3" BB and #2's through this gun, but in Missouri I also shot 3.5" Hevi-Metal through it and had the same problems. In fact, one of the non-fire issues happened with a Hevi-Metal shell that was loaded singly while patterning. 

Soo...what to do? Like I said..I really like this gun but it cost me no less than a dozen snows in Mizzou and countless Canadas near home. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My guess is that it's a temp. issue. I have limited personal experience with the X2's but it seems like I've seen Shi_Kid recommending a healthy dose of WD40 on the action when the temps start to drop...Hopefully he will throw his .02 in.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

KLR said:


> My guess is that it's a temp. issue. I have limited personal experience with the X2's but it seems like I've seen Shi_Kid recommending a healthy dose of WD40 on the action when the temps start to drop...Hopefully he will throw his .02 in.


^^Yeah that...I know Shi Kid has said numerous times to strait up slobber it in oil. I have heard this from a few others as well. Seems they like more oil than some guns....


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to hunt with an X2 and it is the reason I now shoot an 870.


Never had any problems with it in warm weather above freezing....cold temps were a different story. Never did the Shi Kid super lube job trick, just got a super mag and was done with the darn thing.

BH


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Basically a dinged primer that doesn't discharge can be caused by a few things. 

Primer being seated too deep.
- Caused by ammo, so try a different run or different brand

Firing pin not being able to travel all the way forward.
- Check firing pin spring to make sure it is not broke, or over lubed.

Action not fully cycled
- When you have a misfire, check to make sure the bolt is all the way forward. If it is not, the firing pin may not be able to strike the primer as deep as it needs to.

My guess is your cycling issue is also the cause of your dented primer issue.

Here is what I would do, have done, with similar issues in the past.

1) Remove the stock spring and clean the spring and tube with Gun Scrubber. Put back together and do not lube. If you don't want to remove, since that can be problematic, push the plunger down and blast Gun Scruber into the tube. Take a dowel rod or something similar and work the plunger up and down and repeat again with gun scrubber. Remove the recoil pad and stand gun up to let drain. I'm assuming the X2 has a drain hole.

2) Gun Scrubber your whole action. Disassemble the bolt and do the same. I usually only lube the bolt rails when putting the bolt back in with a light oil. I also use a light oil on the firing pin.

What I've had happen, and I know a lot do also, is have too much oil on the action and in the recoil tube spring which causes cycling issues in the cold. Most people I know do not lube their recoil tub spring and in fact the Sure Cycle guys tell you not to.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

too clean of x2 is bad in november. oil it and hunt it. I hunted a few hunts in the sub 20° and it was freezing up, was totally nullified after slobber with oil and left my gun out over night in the cold, cycles perfectly.

browning gold (same action) i've seen do this as well. some of you guys are just too damn anal and clean your guns too much.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I too have had issues in the past similar to these. My solution was LESS oil....to the point of spraying and then wiping off to almost dry. Only leave oil on slides...works for me. I only clean guts when upland hunting starts winding down and then at the end in Jan. For what it's worth...I only shoot a max of 6 or 7 boxes a fall.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I too have had issues in the past similar to these. My solution was LESS oil....to the point of spraying and then wiping off to almost dry. Only leave oil on slides...works for me. I only clean guts when upland hunting starts winding down and then at the end in Jan. For what it's worth...I only shoot a max of 6 or 7 boxes a fall.


Same here. I would not doubt that lathering up with WD is actually cutting any heavy oil and helping cycle in the cold.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

That is why I sold my Browning Gold, the cylcing issues. Oiled up with WD40, or gun oil, and even running it dry with oil as Caddis indicated. Same issue. 

The only shells it likes were Kent Fast steel. It would not cycle anything else very often. 

I would not own one again. I know others have good luck with them, and the sister gun the X3, but you know what they say, one bad apple. 

That said, you bought it used... consider this, when you are buying a used autoloader, they are selling it for a reason.......... they probably traded it in on something else that works. That said, all those that tell you get the gun that fits... well, not for me. The X3 fits me like a glove, but I would probably make a boat anchor, or a decoy anchor out of it if it messed up. 

I hope you get the issue worked out, it sucks missing birds, it just blows missing them becasue your gun malfunctions.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I too have had issues in the past similar to these. My solution was LESS oil....to the point of spraying and then wiping off to almost dry. Only leave oil on slides...works for me. I only clean guts when upland hunting starts winding down and then at the end in Jan. For what it's worth...I only shoot a max of 6 or 7 boxes a fall.


Bingo. I clean my x2 after every outing, even if it doesn't get fired and I use very little if any oil at all. I've never had a single issue with my X2 regardless of the temperature. I would suggest pulling the recoil spring assembly out and inspecting it. When you clean it do you take it all the way down...ie pull the trigger housing out, bolt out, etc?


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

My friend has one we use allot, but his did break a firing pin one time it would fire and then hang up on the pin still sticking out. When we would turn the gun up to look of course the pin would fall back in so it took awhile to find the problem. Other then that its a great gun, but when we clean it completely we dont oil it at all, just run it dry on the slid tube and I bet you wont have anymore problems, mind you this for sporting clays and we run thousands of rounds through them & they are light loads. Check the firing pin though it might be snapped and if its in the middle it will stay put but not suck back in like it should, and then hang up but not every time. If you are shooting up in the air it will fall back and shoot the next round with no problem. He also has the SX 3 and between the 2 they are the best auto loaders I've used. 

Mark


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

BFG

ive got a x2 all it does is dent primers ive sent it back to winshester 3 times and they replaced everything each time and the gun still does it not sure why neither does the factory its been a on going problem for yrs with the x2 
to anyone that thinks they can fix the problem ill sell you one darn cheap 

bfg looks like ill be seeing you in the spring 2011


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

MCMANN said:


> BFG
> 
> ive got a x2 all it does is dent primers ive sent it back to winshester 3 times and they replaced everything each time and the gun still does it not sure why neither does the factory its been a on going problem for yrs with the x2
> to anyone that thinks they can fix the problem ill sell you one darn cheap
> ...


 
Name your price, darn cheap remember!


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

to be honest with you knowing about the gun having all the problems i couldnt sell it to anyone its a lemon and i wouldnt be able to sleep at nite

mike


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Do a serch for super X2 on this sight and you may get some more info . This subject came up not to long ago and there was a lot of good info in that thread . You might interested to know that I had nearly the same exact problem .


Jward


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like a cycling issue. My dad had similar problems when skeet shooting. But never with field loads. I put a sure cycle kit in mine right after i bought it and have never had a problem in any temp hot of cold. Acually i shot a few rounds through it minutes after it was laying on the bottom of the bay last november and it never hicuped.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> BFG
> 
> ive got a x2 all it does is dent primers ive sent it back to winshester 3 times and they replaced everything each time and the gun still does it not sure why neither does the factory its been a on going problem for yrs with the x2
> to anyone that thinks they can fix the problem ill sell you one darn cheap
> ...


So you are going to hook up with those guys for 2011? 

BTW...I was hunting with Kyle when it was jamming and not cycling. He didn't even have to look at it...said.."gotta be a Winchester X 2..." Damn...LOL

Thanks for all of the responses. Seems I am not alone. Will try a few things and report back.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I shoot both a Gold and X2, basically the same gun.

I am guessing your stock spring is dirty/rusty. 

Both of mine are very lightly oiled.

I only had issues like what you are describing the first season I had the Gold. I surmised that I had too much oil in/on it; when it got cold it cycled slowly. Lighter oiling was the remedy and I have not looked back.

Remove the buttpad (there are two holes in it, they are openings to access the phillips head screws that hold the buttpad on).

Next you'll need a ratchet.

You'll see inside the stock that there is a threaded tube that has a nut and washers on the end of it.

Remove the nut and washers and pull off the buttstock.

Once you have the buttstock off you will have the spring tube exposed.

On the butt end of the spring tube there is a small pin running through it to hold the spring in.

I use an old towel to hold over the end on the spring tube and knock the pin out (the towel will keep the spring from shooting out of the tube).

Remove the spring and take a look at it, probably has crud all over it if my guess is right.

Clean the spring and inside of the tube (Gun Scrubber is what I use, or Slip2000 cleaner works awesome as well) and oil both lightly ( I usually oil lightly and then wipe down any excess).

Reassemble and have at it.

Besides that a thorough cleaning of the gas piston may help as well(carb cleaner or Slip2000 gas piston cleaner are the ticket for this job).

I broke two action springs in my Gold (they were rusty and corroded and snapped), then went to the Sure Cycle System (action and magazine parts all made of stainless with the heavy spring)and never looked back. I clean it three or four times a season unless it gets soaked; in that case it gets cleaned right away.

I also broke a firing pin on it this last season(easy fix with $8.00 part from Brownells), but it has upwards of 15,000 rds through it so I can live with that after beating it up for nine seasons in the marsh and countless days at the range.

My SX2 has only failed with light target loads.

I have nothing but great things to say about both guns; other than the firing pin all issues I have had were my own doing.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

i have nothing but good things to say about the gun i love the gun rather shoot the sx2 over my sbe2 any day 

but i have guided and know many people with the same problem denting primers so i dont think its a cleaning problem IMO i will say most of the x2s start doing it when we are snow goose hunting so in that IMO i think its something to do with shooting 11 rounds through them in seconds like something getting to hot im not sure i just know what ive seen over the yrs and its been the same problem over and over

its a great gun when it works

BFG your not going on the spring hunt in 2011 ??

mike


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I owned one for a day and took it right back to gander and they bought it back and I paid more for the SBE II...It would not cycle 1 1/8 oz 2 3/4 target loads...Winchester said to buy a light load piston but when you spend a grand on a gun it should work flawlessly...

I would never recommend using wd-40 on a gun..It is nightmare, collects dirt, and is terrible in cold conditions. A light coating of Break Free CLP is the trick on autos..Tear it down clean it thoroughly and wipe the break free on..


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I have seen two of these guns do this. One I took 2400 grit emery cloth to the bolt track and it has performed flawlessy for over 5 years. Before anyone says " won't it rust " it ends up looking like that after a few thousand rounds anyway. also never had a problem cycling light loads and the owner shoots clays with it frequently. I have a newer BSH and It rocks over 4000 rnds through it and never missed a beat in the year I owned it. also Had a dear friend who has given up chasing duck just give me a SBE1 with less than a case through it and I am looking forward to beating the crap out of it to see what the hype is all about. If it functions like my Montifeltro did its one bad ass gun.


----------

